# Printing seps using separation studio



## spham (Aug 19, 2010)

How do you print separations using separation studio? Art seems good when I take it over to AI to print off seps I can't figure out how to print the 2 separate layers.

It's a basic a 2 color with white underbase. Any suggestions? Also have accurip, should print to print it through that?

Just got these programs a few days ago and thought it would be easier to use


----------



## DonR (May 6, 2011)

It's already separated for you into spot colors. When you go to print, you just output the spot colors.


----------



## 20vK (Jul 9, 2011)

Is there any need to reduce the size of the white underbase layer it produces for easy registration?

How about other colour butt registrations? Any need to adjust, or do you literally send to print straight after importing to illi?

Thanks,

Richie


----------



## spham (Aug 19, 2010)

I was goin straight to print just to test out a new printer but it came out as just 1 image of the entire image. Sill learning AI also, is there a way to see the 2 separate channels like on Sep Studio?


----------



## zeboe98 (Apr 5, 2011)

I believe there are some videos online. I found several just yesterday for Corel (from Ryonet) so I'm sure you can find some for AI. I do know that their user guide gives step by step instructions for both.

I just started using Separation Studio myself except I'm importing into Corel Draw x4. I tried to print my first job today. However, Corel would freeze up and shut down every time I tried to print through Accurip. I'm kinda bummed.


----------



## InkedApparel (Mar 18, 2009)

> Corel would freeze up and shut down every time I tried to print through Accurip. I'm kinda bummed.


this is why I prefer Illustrator over Corel!!!!

Inked


----------



## tprimack (Oct 11, 2010)

Don't know if you have figured this out yet or not but thought I would share incase you hadn't got it working yet. You need to import as an encapsulated postscript file...not as editable curves or text. You should be able to see the seperation colors under your colors but will not be able to see actual seperations on print preview...you just have to trust that it will work  My problem....I can't seem to the file set up correctly on the front it so I have a big white box around all my prints. I was told that you need to export it as a TIF with a transparent background but Corel won't export with a TIF with a transparent background. I have tried a GIF which looks like it is on a transparent background but then still produces big white box. I don't get it. I am very frustrated with this software. If anybody has it all figured out please let me know


----------



## krokker (Mar 15, 2007)

It's looking like I wasted some cash here. I was told to contact coreldraw about the problem with seperation studio. I have illustrator thru cloud. I guess I better get to learning it. Spent all day trying to get this expensive junk to work and have gotten nowhere with help desk or scouring the internet.


----------



## 20vK (Jul 9, 2011)

If you have an illustrator design, Charlie advised me you should just separate through illustrator, not SPS.

Saying that, I did export it to photoshop and then separate with SPS and it worked fine - just make sure you have a decent quality dpi.

Once separated in SPS, place the EPS into illustrator and your separations are already done. When you go to print, just click separations under OUTPUT, rather than composite.

Toni - I think if you remove the background and save as PNG. Then import into SPS


----------



## krokker (Mar 15, 2007)

So I am getting into illustrator a little. I made my own reg marks but putting it onto the png separated file seems to elude me... works on other files. I need to get something bigger than the artisan 1430 but in the mean time is there any way to bring the reg marks etc in illustrator closer to the image? I am having to reduce the size of my prints for this method just to apply reg marks and info. Sometimes small things seem rather frustrating. Thanks for all the tips on this forum. It has saved my a** a few times!


----------



## 20vK (Jul 9, 2011)

OK, make your own reg marks. I did mine and called them Reggie, in honour of my friend Reggie. (Yes, I'm that smart)

Once you have designed your new reg mark, you want to save it as a symbol. (you tube is your friend here)

OK now you have a symbol. But where the feck is it? Well, open up the symbol library (books icon in symbol window) and then click user defined. Then you find your reg marks.

Now, open a new layer and place your reg marks in that layer. Doing this just means that you can ensure that if you create a seperate underbase layer, the same reg marks will be available so you can line everything up and print off the underbase layer with the same reg marks as your print colours.

Make sense?


----------



## espdave (Feb 12, 2008)

Once you have run your artwork through Separation Studio, save the file and open the eps in Photoshop. The colours seps are in the channels so all you need to do is 'split channels' and print each one out through Accurip.

If your design is printed on a black shirt then make sure your artwork is on a black background in the original art file before going to SS. If it is on white or a colour then you will need to have your artwork on a transparent background. This can be done in the 'save transparency' check box when saving your artwork in Photoshop (tif).

Hope this helps.


----------



## krokker (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks Dave! I used photoshop to separate when I first started and never gave it a thought.


----------



## paulamandel (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm buying the Separation Studio but i am puzzled wether i also have to get an additional program like photoshop to go along with it, or is it possible to just print straight from Sep.Studio? 
Basically im getting this program for easier color separation and want to know whats the purpose of getting the already separated image back to a photoshop?


----------



## krokker (Mar 15, 2007)

You cannot print from sep studio. It is saved as .eps with all the separated files, then output thru another program such as photoshop, Illustrator, and coreldraw... supposedly. So far I am doing well with photoshop. My first job will pay for the purchase and then some.


----------



## krokker (Mar 15, 2007)

I find using adobe cloud services,Adobe Creative Cloud | Adobe.com, as a good alternative to purchasing everything you might need. I own photoshop for Mac, but this gives the entire cs collection for a song to both mac and PC and several computers.


----------



## roysanchez (Jul 14, 2012)

Just separate the job in Separation Studio, save it as an EPS. 
Then import it into Corel as a EPS put registration marks and you can add type if you want to just make sure you make the type the same color as one of the separations. Separation Studio has videos that walks you through the hole process onece you do it a few times is easy. Just remember to set up the DPI in corel and is as easy as doing spot colors in Corel. Just remember they are big files so they take a while to print if you don't have a fast computer. Roy


----------



## paulamandel (Mar 18, 2010)

krokker said:


> You cannot print from sep studio. It is saved as .eps with all the separated files, then output thru another program such as photoshop, Illustrator, and coreldraw... supposedly. So far I am doing well with photoshop. My first job will pay for the purchase and then some.


Ok thanks I'm going to get Photoshop as well cause I used it once before so it would be the most familiar, but I saw there are at least ten different photoshop packages, which one is good for screen printers?


----------



## krokker (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm using CS6 with no issues.


----------



## HumbleShirts (Sep 7, 2007)

How much tweaking do you find yourself doing to the default separations in Separation Studio?

I'm just curious about real world usage of the software.


----------



## krokker (Mar 15, 2007)

I have had it just awhile now. You need to get used to it so you know how to bring the best out of it. I did a full color image of a MJ Bud and got a great image with 5 colors. I think it's a good system, but like anything you need to play with it. Ryonet has good videos.


----------



## paulamandel (Mar 18, 2010)

krokker said:


> I have had it just awhile now. You need to get used to it so you know how to bring the best out of it. I did a full color image of a MJ Bud and got a great image with 5 colors. I think it's a good system, but like anything you need to play with it. Ryonet has good videos.


Does the separation studio really speed up the process and make things easier for you? Is is worth the $700 ?


----------



## krokker (Mar 15, 2007)

paulamandel said:


> Does the separation studio really speed up the process and make things easier for you? Is is worth the $700 ?


It enables me to do photo like images on darks shirts with a 6 color press. For me thats worth the price.


----------



## paulamandel (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks Kevin I think I'm gonna go for it


----------



## Teez310 (Nov 10, 2010)

I see someone asked about choking the underbase on here but I dont think it was answered. Is the white underbase produced from sep. studio fine to just line up with the rest and no one has issues with the underbase constantly peeping through? Just purchased and looking at what to expect. Thanks guys.


----------



## ericsson2416 (Aug 29, 2007)

Good question Don, I'd be curious to hear others' experience with the white under base. I've printed with files from separation studio that Ryonet separated but the white was part of the design.


----------



## paulamandel (Mar 18, 2010)

I definitely had to choke the white underbase on photoshop after I moved the image from separation studio, also i had to drastically reduce the intensity of the white top that SS gives you.


----------



## killroy (Feb 16, 2014)

I've used SS for some time now. I always reduce the white top. Most of the time it's usually 20-30% reduction. I've heard people using it right out of the box, but my results weren't that great. The key to SS is optimizing your art before it gets separated. It tells you to use 150dpi but I use 300dpi files with better results. If you use 150dpi make sure the art is twice the size of final print before bringing it to SS. NEVER separate a file smaller than your final print size!!! Its not a few click fix program. Once you start to understand color mixing you'll have better results. I always butt register. SS doesn't have the capability to trap or choke. For someone with no experience in separating its a good choice. I've tried other programs but didn't like them. SS is easier in my opinion to understand. I've moved on with manually separating art with Photoshop and have much more control.


----------



## couparcreations (Jan 12, 2012)

I have the previous dinosaur version of Seperation Studio. It was called Spot Process View Right. I have used Seperation Studio and plan on upgrading. I cannot even wrap my head around why I waited SO long to get this software. I can make some amazing prints. I just have a 6 color manual press but I can print better than any printer around me. Software makes the difference. Could you go straight from Photoshop? Sure! Would it be as quick and controlled? NO. I have used both Corel and Illustrator to open my SPVR .eps files. I did have one problem in Corel. You have to make sure that the little check box it checked on the import window it says.... PLACE AS ENCAPSULATED POSTSCRIPT. If that isn't marked you will not get the separate channels. I fought with this for like 3 says one time. I was so irritated that it was a tiny little check mark!! Hope this helps!.... By the way... you did not waste your money!!!


----------



## Teez310 (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks guys and gals. After some review it looks as though it has its uses but maybe for nothing that has fleshtones. Any software you guys recommend that will separate spot color easily? I do it manually but its not second nature yet.


----------



## killroy (Feb 16, 2014)

Teez310 said:


> Thanks guys and gals. After some review it looks as though it has its uses but maybe for nothing that has fleshtones. Any software you guys recommend that will separate spot color easily? I do it manually but its not second nature yet.


I use accurip and design with pantone colors and it separates it for me. Can't get much easier than that.


----------



## ttrreeyy (Mar 23, 2014)

this worked!!!! yay! I was getting so frustrated,


----------



## Fuzzyfreak (Sep 24, 2013)

One of the hardest things to understand about seperating, graphics and designs, is the fact that you have the ability to name every layer different in ps or ai, when you isolate the layer and the path then you can go to film off the printer.


----------



## Fuzzyfreak (Sep 24, 2013)

Seperation studio is not your friend!


----------



## Fuzzyfreak (Sep 24, 2013)

Worst program I ever owned!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HumbleShirts (Sep 7, 2007)

All of you that don't like it obviously have not taken the time to learn to use it. Some of the largest printers in the world use it. It's just like anything else though, you have to spend some time learning it because it is a standalone product and is not a Adobe or Corel plug-in. Take the time to read the manual and watch the video tutorials and quit trying to use it hacking around. That's the problem.


----------



## Fuzzyfreak (Sep 24, 2013)

HumbleShirts said:


> All of you that don't like it obviously have not taken the time to learn to use it. Some of the largest printers in the world use it. It's just like anything else though, you have to spend some time learning it because it is a standalone product and is not a Adobe or Corel plug-in. Take the time to read the manual and watch the video tutorials and quit trying to use it hacking around. That's the problem.


I have had the program for over a year and have watched every tutorial there is, my computer has 8gigs or ram and I have not gotten the results promised out of it, I payed full price for it from Ryonet. they offered to come to the shop and make it work. I have been building a bigger shop and when it is up and running, they are coming over to show me the program and proove I'm wrong. Until then, it is not being used in my shop. When they get here, Ill post you all the out come of my adventure. Steve, I respectively think you have got a handle on the program for the artwork you are producing, but for what I do, it's not working.


----------



## ttrreeyy (Mar 23, 2014)

The problem I'm having is getting the films with little color to print. Should I go in to SS and saturate those colors to print or do I have a setting out of wack? When I do print them it comes out with a square (the original image) with little dots uniformly spaced. It should be just printing the spot color, correct?


----------



## killroy (Feb 16, 2014)

ttrreeyy said:


> The problem I'm having is getting the films with little color to print. Should I go in to SS and saturate those colors to print or do I have a setting out of wack? When I do print them it comes out with a square (the original image) with little dots uniformly spaced. It should be just printing the spot color, correct?


Make sure your importing a png or tif file with a transparent background. The key is optimizing your image before you take it into Separation Studio. Remember garbage in, garbage out. SS isn't a 1 click hit. None of the separating programs are. Even a well optimized image will take some adjusting. The highlight white always over saturates. The grey always needs adjusting, and depending on the image it could go either way. I'm always saturating the gold and the red. You want to be reserved on saturating the red. Most of the time it will take care of itself on the press. You need an understanding how things translate from your monitor to the press. Just because it looks good on your monitor doesn't mean it will look good on your press. Contrast can be your best friend when optimizing your image. It helps eliminating unwanted noise. You want your whites white and your blacks black. Make sure your image is either 300dpi at the final print size, or twice the size of final print at 150dpi. Also make sure you check your background color and it has 0% of colors on it. SS will throw a 1-2% color on the background. Separation Studios works great for some things and other times we will do manual separations in Photoshop. Nothing compares to our manual separations. SS can save you some time though. Manual separation can be very time consuming depending on the complexity of the design. The best way to learn, is practice. Your going to make mistakes, just identify the problem so you don't keep making the same mistakes


----------



## HumbleShirts (Sep 7, 2007)

Separation Studio is designed to separate designs that are detailed and have a lot of color blends. It is not, and was never intended to separate spot color designs. Perhaps that is the problem you are having is thinking it is the cure all separator for every image. That it is not. Unless your image is suited for simulated process printing, you should use Photoshop, Illustrator or Corel Draw for your solid spot color separations.


----------



## Fuzzyfreak (Sep 24, 2013)

HumbleShirts said:


> Separation Studio is designed to separate designs that are detailed and have a lot of color blends. It is not, and was never intended to separate spot color designs. Perhaps that is the problem you are having is thinking it is the cure all separator for every image. That it is not. Unless your image is suited for simulated process printing, you should use Photoshop, Illustrator or Corel Draw for your solid spot color separations.


 That is some of the best advice anyone could get about that program!


----------



## ShirtShack&More (Oct 25, 2010)

It may have been mentioned already but when you save the file from SS you have to place instead of opening it into Illustrator and it will automatically bring it in as the separate spot colors


----------

